# Pad tears



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So, yesterday I'm shooting at the range and my wife is throwing my dogs foam duck on the parking lot. WHy she didn't go over to the grass to throw the **** thing I'll never know. ANyway, she hollers at me that Buddy is bleeding on his foot. Go over to look at my poor dog and the middle of both pads has been torn or skidded off both front feet. :evil: **** the woman.... oh well. At this point I need to know what is the best idea to do for him if I have no money and can't run him into the vet until Tuesday. Right now, I've taken sterile gauze pads, rubbed neosporin on the pad area (about a dime sized rough circle in the middle of the big pad) and covered it with gauze and then used a sticky wrap to cover the bandage and injury. It still bleeds just a tad when I changed the bandage this morning but is this about all I can do? HOw fast will that top layer of pad grow back? Do I need to take the bandages off, let him lick it and let the wound get some air? Thanks for your advice fellas. Oh, and my wife won't be throwing anything for my dog anytime soon... I'm still pissed off about it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think what you did is good. I did this to my dog one sumer. I put neosporin on them then watched to see if she would mess with it. She didnt so I left her in her kennel to sleep. Then next day the pads looked a lot better and about three days later she was good as new. The only thing I would do is to uncover them tomorrow and let them air out. I think they will heal a lot faster if they can scab. Good luck and take good care of him!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I think what you did is good. I did this to my dog one sumer. I put neosporin on them then watched to see if she would mess with it. She didnt so I left her in her kennel to sleep. Then next day the pads looked a lot better and about three days later she was good as new. The only thing I would do is to uncover them tomorrow and let them air out. I think they will heal a lot faster if they can scab. Good luck and take good care of him!!


Thanks man... I felt TERRIBLE when I saw his pads cut open. It looks like he tore the top layer of them off.... if he leaves the bandages alone today, I'll let him air out tomorrow.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Those things happen. They will heal on there own no worries.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:


> Those things happen. They will heal on there own no worries.


+1

I wish I had a dollar for every time one of my dogs blew a pad... :roll: No biggie. He'll keep it clean by licking it and it will heal just fine.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Bret said:
> 
> 
> > Those things happen. They will heal on there own no worries.
> ...


+1 
Just make sure you check his pads a couple times a day and look for infection. He will be fine.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog did the same thing on the first day of a five day camping/hiking trip. A couple times a day, I'd wash the pad and re-apply the neosporin like you are doing. Lacking gauze, I'd wrap it with a clean paper towel, and then duct tape. This gave him kind of a walking boot as we hiked, protecting it from dirt and infection. As was said, after about three days, he was good as new.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas... he's had air on the pads for a couple days now and you're right, they're starting to heal up already. Still gimpy on one foot but he's starting to callous up on the pads at least. 8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bret said:


> Those things happen. They will heal on there own no worries.


+1

Sounds to me your wife is doing more for tuffing up his feet than you are! She didn't do anything wrong, imagine if you were to take him chukar hunting! :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Bret said:
> 
> 
> > Those things happen. They will heal on there own no worries.
> ...


His feet work just fine... at least for grouse, ducks, toys, kids, cats or anything else he needs to fetch. 8) If anything, my wife has done more to turn him into a house dog than a hunting dog. Because he's got an "owie" he sleeps on the bed now. :? Guess when you live in an apartment, there's no such thing as a gravel dog run or any of that so I do the best I can with what I've got to work with. No, he'll never be some superstud hunting dog with untearable pads, totally impervious to the sharpest phrag stems in the marsh, sharpest rocks on the mountain, with endless reserves of energy or any of that... but I don't ask much of him usually and he delivers that quite nicely.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a Looooonnnnngggg way from his heart! Do nothing!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I did the same to both my dogs taking them for a run last week. Made me feel terrible. The thing is I took them for the same run that I took them on the week prior. The only difference was the temp was hot this time.

After three days of lounging on the cool grass in the back yard, they're good as new and ready to go again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Because of packing goats and the dog goes where ever I go . I carry the spray new skin stuff. I have had to use it of cuts on the goats but used it once on the dog's pad- worked fine.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Your dog will be fine Riley. You can relax and forgive the wife now. :mrgreen: 

Actually making your dog fetch things on a blacktop parking lot or even concrete, is a great way to toughen up his pads when you are limited by apartment living.
Just keep in mind that the first few times he might bleed a little. A scuffed pad is nothing to get traumatized over, just keep it clean or let him keep it clean himself and the pad will be tougher when it grows back than it was before.
You should make your wife play fetch with him in the parking lot more often, then this never would have been a problem. :mrgreen: 

Take him over to one of the churches and sit on the grass and throw things into the parking lot, toughen his feet and cool them in between all at the same time. Keep the sessions on the pavement short for the first few times, and gradually increase them until he can go as long as YOU can all on rough ground.


Sooner you start, the sooner he will be tough enough for the field.

My dogs live on a rough concrete floored run all year long, and I have only spotted blood on my lab once, and was unable to even find the wound.
Later dude.


----------

